# Hobo Steak



## Ann-NWIowa (Sep 28, 2002)

I found this recipe in an old community cookbook and tried it last night. It turned out quite good.

Hobo Steak

1 lb. ground beef
1/4 cup finely chopped celery 
2 tbsp. finely chopped onion
1/2 cup dry bread crumbs
1 egg
Season to your taste. (I used seasoned salt, garlic powder, salt & pepper.)

1 can of cream of chicken soup plus 1/2 cup water

Potatoes cut into chunks -- enough for 6 servings

Mix beef, celery, onion, bread crumbs and egg. Shape into six patties. Lightly brown in skillet. Place potatoes in casserole (I used small roaster), top with meat patties and pour soup/water over the top. Bake at 350Âº for 30 to 40 minutes.

Change I'll make next time is to include carrots in with the potatoes.

The patties are the proper size (deck of cards) for a serving of meat. Dh is diabetic so we stick to this. A hard working man will likely want more!


----------



## logbuilder (Jan 31, 2006)

We did something similar when I was in boy scouts 50 years ago. However, we wrapped it in foil and cooked on campfire coals. Sometimes we had real steak and would cut it into chunks with onions, potatoes, carrots and celery. We called it 'hobo stew'.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

Similar to something I do except I use a can of french onion soup instead of chopping up onions to put in it and then a smother it with gravy mushroom gravy. Basically my version of Salisbury steak


----------

